# konkrete Klassen - abstrakte Klassen



## Miasto71 (28. März 2010)

Hallo 

ich bin grad dran meine Java Kentnisse aufzufrischen und bin auf die Frage gestoßen 

was konkrete und abstrakte Klassen sind

Ich danke im voraus


----------



## sheel (28. März 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstrakte_Klasse


----------

